# 100% Beef Burgers



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Is this as good as eating stake, got some real tasty ones just wondered if they good or bad for clean bulking.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

bump?


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

If they are good quality beef mince, they are ok. But not the cheap ass one that are rammed with low quality beef.

Everything in moderation mate. That's the way I look at it. A nice serloin steak is obviously going to be better.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

killah said:


> Is this as good as eating stake, got some real tasty ones *just wondered if they good or bad for clean bulking*.


Depends on the fat content and quality of the beef, Mc'Ds are 100% beef burgers, all it means is that burger is made solely from parts of a cow lol.

All burgers have to have a fair amount of fat or they will be dry and tastless. Personally i buy the steak burgers from WG.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

there are some good recipe's for homemade burgers... mince, onions, herbs and some other bits - in a wholemeal bun with low fat cheese etc is ok as a treat.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool i cook them on George foreman so get most of the fat out, gonna have some soon for lunch.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

i buy mine from WG and they taste pretty good. And they are good for bulking or cutting aslong as they fit into your macros


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Whats WG?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Westin Gourmet - one of the board sponsors.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I like to get the angus burgers from tesco, from there website it says:

Tesco Aberdeen Angus Beef Burger Nutrition

Calories Fat Carbs Protein Sodium

180, 8.6g, 4.1g, 21.5g, 0.5mg

I put them in whole meal buns with a bit of salad. Much better than a mc d's burger.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes mine are similar to these, only think worries me is the fat content, but i cook on the foreman grill so hopefully reduces it allot.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

killah said:


> Yes mine are similar to these, only think worries me is the fat content, but i cook on the foreman grill so hopefully reduces it allot.


I cook mine on a George Foreman grill too just because it is so easy, the thing was designed to do burgers on.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

killah said:


> Is this as good as eating stake, got some real tasty ones just wondered if they good or bad for clean bulking.


I wouldn't eat stakes if I were you...unless you like swallowing wood that is...


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> I wouldn't eat stakes if I were you...unless you like swallowing wood that is...


Keeps the Vamp's away though, and lets be honest, Robert Pattinson is a proper Douche..

Oh Hai btw.. first post xD


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

monkeybiker said:


> I like to get the angus burgers from tesco, from there website it says:
> 
> Tesco Aberdeen Angus Beef Burger Nutrition
> 
> ...


thats my cheat meal ......with cheesy colsaw too


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

You could always buy lean mince and press your own.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I always make my own from lean steak mince, that way you know exactly what goes in and you can make them loads tastier than shop bought efforts


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I don't mind some fat on my burger, tastes better anyway.

Why would anyone buy low fat cheese? :lol:


----------

